# 29/20L Aquarium Stand?



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I need another stand for a tank in the basement. It'd either hold a 29 gallon or a 20 long - same dimensions, 30x12. I'm looking for the cheapest way to get something that looks halfway decent. I was thinking about just ordering one of the stands from Big Als/Dr. Fosters & Smith online, but I decided to check in here first.

Has anyone build any cheap DIY stands, or knows a place that sells something that will work? It'll be in the basement, so aesthetics isn't a huge issue. Has anyone had any luck building a stand for relatively cheap, know something that would work as a stand/table that can be bought somewhere, or is it just better off to buy one of the mail order stands or pick one up at Petsmart?


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I found stands and furniture that would work at stands at thrift stores. I found an iron one for a 20 gallon at one it cost me $7.50. They might have thought it a hallway table with the top missing. Same stand at the LFS was over $30. I got a 45 gallon tank with stand and light for $50 at a thrift store. Craigslist is another place to check for things like stands and aquariums. The DIY stands my son made costed more those at petsmart but I needed it shorter so I could easily get to a switch.


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

My son and I built one this week for his tank although materials did bump the price up because we are installing a power outlet and on/off switch in the stand, so far I've sprayed it with 2 coats of primer and hopefully will spray it the final flat black today. I'll try to post some images today if I get a chance but here is a materials list

4- 2x4's
1 4x8 sheet luana ply 1/4"
2 pc 1/4" x 3/4 flat trim molding
1 pc 3/4x3/4 corner molding
1 14ga power cord
1 (2) plug power box, 2 outlets, 1 double face plate, 1 on/off light switch,
1 qt of oil based flat black paint.

We made it heavier than it needs to be (weight supporting wise) simply because it was easier to just shoot 2x4's together with a nail gun.
I also made the sides stand up higher than the trim of his tank and his top we built last summer also extends below the upper tank trim so when all painted it will have more of a custom look.

I promise to post some pictures ASAP.

Hope it helps.

Please forgive me for having some out of focus pictures it is rainy here right now and I was limited on where I could shoot and stay dry...
John


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just purchased one of the following 30x12 Perfecto Sanibel stands from an eBay seller. You can email him and he will take $30 plus shipping for one. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sanibel-Fruitwo...240658584QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130240658584










He also has 48x13 and 48x18 stands too, I don't know the pricing. The shipping is very high, though.
http://home.shop.ebay.com/items/Pet...Q5fcatrefZ1QQQ5fcatrefZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_sacatZ1281


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

How about a desk from a triftstore. You will have to reinforce it though.

One time I got a 10 gallon iron stand, desk, and fish bowl for $25 at a thrift store. I am planning to reinforce the desk one day. Just 1 of my many projects to do.

Basic iron stand is about $30. Have seen some at Petco. I got one on EBay.


----------

